# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software )  بعد التفليش اللمس لا يعمل

## كفاح الجريح

السلام عليكم
الهاتف كان يعمل لكن مملوء بالفيروسات
هذه معلومات الفلاشة 
سجبت نسخة احتياطية
Set PreLoader USB VCOM Port (COM76)
Please Hold "ON" to connect with the phone...
Connected to Phone.
CPU: MT6582 SW:0001 Ver: CB00
Downloading Boot8 ...
EMMC Size: 0x00EC000000
Flash Type: EMMC
INT/EXT RAM Size: 0x20000/0x20000000
Reading infr(EMMC)...
WIFI MAC:00082237614D
BT_ADDR:000046658201
IMEI1:355228051076087
IMEI2:355229051076085
id:KTU84P.A500ZCU1ANL3
version:4.4.4
model:SM-A500
brand:samsung
manufacturer:samsung
PRELOADER BaseAddr:0x0 Size:0xC00000
MBR BaseAddr:0xC00000 Size:0x80000
EBR1 BaseAddr:0xC80000 Size:0x80000
PRO_INFO BaseAddr:0xD00000 Size:0x300000
NVRAM BaseAddr:0x1000000 Size:0x500000
PROTECT_F BaseAddr:0x1500000 Size:0xA00000
PROTECT_S BaseAddr:0x1F00000 Size:0xA00000
SECCFG BaseAddr:0x2900000 Size:0x20000
UBOOT BaseAddr:0x2920000 Size:0x60000
BOOTIMG BaseAddr:0x2980000 Size:0x600000
RECOVERY BaseAddr:0x2F80000 Size:0x600000
SEC_RO BaseAddr:0x3580000 Size:0x600000
MISC BaseAddr:0x3B80000 Size:0x80000
LOGO BaseAddr:0x3C00000 Size:0x300000
EBR2 BaseAddr:0x3F00000 Size:0x80000
EXPDB BaseAddr:0x3F80000 Size:0xA00000
ANDROID BaseAddr:0x4980000 Size:0x40000000
CACHE BaseAddr:0x44980000 Size:0x7E00000
USRDATA BaseAddr:0x4C780000 Size:0x40000000
FAT BaseAddr:0x8C780000 Size:0x5E980000
BMTPOOL BaseAddr:0xFFFF0000 Size:0x1500000
>>Done.
فلشت بفلاشة اخرى
الهاتف يعمل
لكن اللمس لا
اعدت التفليش بالفلاشة الاصلية
نفس المشكلة
مالحل

----------


## mansourselmy6

تسلللللللللللللللللللللللللم

----------


## saied24

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## احمد سيف الدين

شكرا المنتدي المغربي

----------


## ViCTiM

الله يعينك على حل المشكلة

----------


## fahd95559

اعانك الله اخي

----------

